
Weboob package removed from Debian - djsumdog
https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=906119
======
kasabali
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18723091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18723091)

------
damm
Ah gotta love social justice warriors... someday we're going to have to draw a
line on where we throw people (and their ideas) over the bridge just because
of 1 or 2 thoughts (or 2 million).

It could be said this package is history and it could be taught that this is
offensive and why it's offensive.

So it should stay in the packages; maybe in unofficial sources or something.

~~~
Gibbon1
I think humorless prudishness isn't helping women.

